# Text size Change???



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes between 2 PM & 5:30 PM today my SMF text size got a lot smaller than it was.

My text size is normal every other place I go.

Did this happen to others?

If not, is there a setting I'm supposed to change?

I use an iMac with Safari.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 28, 2011)

dont see a change in the text,   maybe you should check the magnification in your glasses!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

Much of the text on my subscription page is now 11 point.

Other places are 13 point and 11 point.

The text in my reply box that I'm typing into is also bigger than the text once it's submitted.

My eyes didn't get any worse in the last few hours. 1.75 mag reading glasses are still good on all other sites. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gotarace (Sep 28, 2011)

Same here Bear...I use chrome with a Toshiba.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahh, nice thing with Firefox. Just hit the Ctrl + scroll button on Mouse. It will increase or decrease Text size automatically.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't notice a change.

Actually I think mine got bigger.


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

No change here...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

OK---Thanks Guys---Must be something here.

Just strange that I only see it on SMF.   Duhhhh (Computer genius at work) Duuuuuhhhhh.........

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 29, 2011)

Bear you are 100% right it is the same on a pc  with chrome  and on safari. did not chenged on firefox or explorer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2011)

I mentioned this to Huddler to have them look into it.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 29, 2011)

I dunno...I always change the size to 14 when replying or posting....the default size just seems so small otherwise..


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2011)

Huddler told me that its a issue with the zoom feature on those browsers and they are working to get it fixed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Huddler told me that its a issue with the zoom feature on those browsers and they are working to get it fixed.


Thanks Brian!!

Glad they're working on it.

It's not that big a deal, but they couldn't fix it if they didn't know it. Figured I better speak up.

Thanks again,

Bear

PS: Thanks to Aaron & the rest of you guys too!!!


----------

